# At my wit's end!!!!



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

As most of you know, Chase became part of our family late, and he was almost 6 mos old. He wasn't potty trained (and we didn't know this until we got him home). I know that he's older so it's going to take a while.. but I've done EVERYTHING. I'm so frustrated with him!  It's so sad, too, bc I love him so much. The poor dog spends the majority of his time in his crate, and even his vet says that is my best route, but I just feel bad. I also feel like it's never gonna stop! He just came right beside me and PEED on the couch!!!

PLEASEEEEE MAKE ME FEEL LIKE THIS WILL END!~

:bysmilie:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We got Rylee at 6 years old,not potty trained. He will let me know when he has to poo but not pee. He'd gpo here and there and squirt on anything upright...So I had to resort to a belly band. Sucked but I tried everything. Atleast he can be out of the crate now. Poor little guy.


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Tell me more about the belly bands!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I adopted Jasmine last year and she was 5 at that time. The so-called-breeder tell me that she is toilet train and I just need to tell her where is the toilet and she will learn by herself. I was taken back when she's actually NOT toilet trained at all!! she basically pee EVERYWHERE and with not-care attitude as she was doing it up till before I got her. Even if you're looking at her she will just walk around and pee while looking at you with happy face @[email protected]

Since my other maltese was on pad trained, I tried to pad trained her as well! thou she's not 100% pad trained but 90% she will go to her pad to pee and poo thou sometimes she still trying to pee anywhere far from the pad or when the pad is too dirty she will then refuse to pee there.

What I did last time is I tried to monitor her and guess when she's going to pee then I will bring her to the pad and wait until she pees. If I saw her did those movement before peeing I will quickly take her to the pad and wait until she release her urine. My other maltese helps a lot as in when she pee on the pad Jasmine will sometimes follow what she did. You can opt to train Chase to use wee wee pad as well cause it's really worth the time spend to teach them. 

Other method that I tried before is, putting them on the cage after meal for about 1-2 hours then only let them out and they will soon go to toilet to do their business. I tried this with Jasmine as well and it works thou plus I can somehow control their toilet time and they will eventually get the message to go toilet after meal and both of them never want to dirty their sleeping place so they will try to hold their pee until I let them out xD

I hope Chase will soon learn how to do his business correctly and you could have your peace back!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why don't you take a potty training class.....we did and it was very informative and we went home with a lot of great tips. 
I think having a pee pad set up in the same spot and actually taking him to it often would help. That's how we trained ours. It takes patience and some may take longer than others . I have never used a cage.... I had a mini play yard set up with bed, toys, food and pee pads. It was so much better than having to keep her in a cage. She learned that her bed was for sleeping and her pee pads were for peeing. Eventually we did not need the play yard and now she has her bed in the open family room and her food in the kitchen. I am giving you my opinion on what worked for us and again I never liked the idea of caging any dog and found the toddler playground was amazing when it came to potty training.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We don't do pee pads ,they were pee pad trained but then they tended to pee on any piece of stray paper that fell on the floor,plus my husband is grossed out by the pee pad idea....same w/ litter boxes...

They're fabric cumberbund type bands that are about 4 inches or so wide w/ a velcro closure. I use small disposable baby diampers to line them. I have 3 and alternate while washing them...

Rylee won't poo in the house but he will pee....If he has to do a big pee,he'll let me know but little sprinkle marking pees,he'll just do it...Rylee was used for breeding and I tried everything to house break him of marking but he would come in the house after he peed and pee on a chair leg or table leg or if you had your jacket hanging on a chair,he'd sprinkle on it...

The diaper and belly band,he will make little piddles in it but he won't make a big pee,he will make the big pee outside but little squirts in the diaper...
Most of the time he won't even mark in it...

I still let him out every couple hours though.

Hope this helps.

Plus it keeps his "little mister" covered up when you hold him,don't want anything "peeking" out when you or others hold him.... Rylee will get a "happy" sometimes when people hold him...

Here's a link to some on Ebay.
1 *SMALL* Male Dog Diapers Belly Bands *waterproof* | eBay


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

all the suggestions r good , i think confining whether its a cage or an x pen is a must . and the wee pads , take him to it all the time at first , treats every single time he does it right and alot alot of praise. when he makes a mistake say no firmly n take him to correct place n say there. 
after meals a couple min after take to wee pad n say go pee pee , try to say the same phrase all the time.. 

he will eventually get it.. good luck !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I got mine at PEt Supplies plus,the ones w/ the elastic band,they're $16 each,I just showed these on Ebay for a reference. Those don't have the elastic,but they probably will work ok.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I so feel your pain! All I can say is...hang in there, he will eventually "get it"!!! I adopted Bailey when he was 5-6 months old and he was not potty trained at the time, although his foster mom at the rescue had started working with him on it. I adopted him in March of last year and can't say that he was completely potty trained until a couple of months ago...so it took several months. I didn't use a crate at all though, so some may say that's why it took so long. 

This is what I did - I took him out first thing in the morning, immediately after meals, and about every two hours, and right before bedtime. Every time I took him out through the door, I would say "let's go potty outside", when he would pee or poop outside, I would say "go potty" (so he learned to associate the words with the action) and then gave him a treat. If I caught him having an accident inside, I would say "go potty outside!" and then take him outside immediately. 

Since I work full-time, Bailey stays in an x-pen during the day when I'm not home. He has a puppy pad which he uses while he is in his pen...other than that, he mostly goes potty outside. 

Have you tried the housetraining-aid sprays? You can find them at Petsmart or Petco. I cant say they helped Bailey a lot but you can try. Hope this helped...really, hang in there...it will take a while but he will eventually get there!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I feel your frustration. Are you doing pee pee pads or trying to get him to go outside? It's not just about the crate. You have to go to your chosen potty spot every 20 minutes and treat for results. And crate when you can't supervise. If you are doing pads, I highly recommend the washable pads. For some reason all of mine are much more compliant with the cloth pads (better for the environment too  
This thread from JMM is excellent:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html
I actually had to take vacation time each time I brought a dog into my home. The potty training thing is intense, and time consuming. But when he gets it nailed you will all be so much more happy and relaxed!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is Chase neutered? Could he just be marking? 
Don't give up! You may want to try the belly bands. I use one on Kitzi in a hotel or a friend's house where I know there would have been a former animal. He doesn't ever mark when he has the belly band on. He is trained on pads & outside. You can dual train them for your own convenience, but containment is a big help.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I feel your frustration. Are you doing pee pee pads or trying to get him to go outside? It's not just about the crate. You have to go to your chosen potty spot every 20 minutes and treat for results. And crate when you can't supervise. If you are doing pads, I highly recommend the washable pads. For some reason all of mine are much more compliant with the cloth pads (better for the environment too
> This thread from JMM is excellent:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html
> I actually had to take vacation time each time I brought a dog into my home. The potty training thing is intense, and time consuming. But when he gets it nailed you will all be so much more happy and relaxed!!



yeah me too. I once use disposable pad and its really killing me as I need to change it 2-3 times a day! Both of them drink lots of water and flood the whole pad LOL I really recommend washable pad as it wont cause too much smell either as it absorb the pee pretty much. I'm still using both types of pads thou, washable when we're at home and disposable when we have an outing


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be specific. What is "everything" and what precisely are you doing?


----------



## Miller (Apr 11, 2011)

*This is workable with a system*

I got my Maltese when he was 6 month from a very bad environment. So he was hard to potty train. The easiest way to get your dog to stop peeing on the rug is to restrict water/ food intake. Malteses get very excited around people and action and it causes them to over drink. When my miller who is now 5, was 6 months old almost till he was 3 would drink in excess. I though he may have been diabetic but when I took him to the vet they said he wasn't. 

Miller gets one meal of dry a night of high quality grain free, holistic food. (dry food is important because you don't want to clean watery poop up, it stains the rug, Gross!) He gets water twice a day and walked four times a day for 10 min (equals about every 4-5 hours). 

Puppies must be on a system to understand anything.

8am water; 9 walk then work
1pm walk again (no water or food)
6pm food and water walk at 6:30-Leave water out until you walk him before bed @ 10-11pm or when ever you go to bed

Keep apt cool and shady; if it is hot...etc use good judgement in doing this. I have been with my dog for a while and I know his limits. He doesn't like the cage so I had to go this route. 

I have tile and live in NJ where it is pretty cool except June July Aug. 

You must pick the bowl up before you go to sleep and crate him or her at night. I caught my pup waking up in the middle of the night drinking a lot and then peeing in my living room. I would wake up in the morning and step right in it.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Miller said:


> I got my Maltese when he was 6 month from a very bad environment. So he was hard to potty train. The easiest way to get your dog to stop peeing on the rug is to restrict water/ food intake. Malteses get very excited around people and action and it causes them to over drink. When my miller who is now 5, was 6 months old almost till he was 3 would drink in excess. I though he may have been diabetic but when I took him to the vet they said he wasn't.
> 
> Miller gets one meal of dry a night of high quality grain free, holistic food. (dry food is important because you don't want to clean watery poop up, it stains the rug, Gross!) He gets water twice a day and walked four times a day for 10 min (equals about every 4-5 hours).
> 
> ...


 Not sure that I agree that your feeding and watering regieme is a good idea or even safe for small dogs. Dogs drink because they are thirsty. And one meal a day is a little meager. And, a good diet will usually lead to "good poop"


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Not sure that I agree that your feeding and watering regieme is a good idea or even safe for small dogs. Dogs drink because they are thirsty. And one meal a day is a little meager. And, a good diet will usually lead to "good poop"


I agree. I personally would never feel comfortable 'advising' someone to cut down on water and esp only feed once per day. I'd feel way more comfortable with two small meals a day, not one - regardless of the 'quality' of the kibble. I like the idea of a lot of walks though!!

Miller's mom you're obviously entitled to your opinion on what has worked in your house but I hope the OP will try the 'other' tips listed in this thread first, esp by those who are very experienced in this matter. I usually do not comment or offer tips in these types of threads because I am the first to admit it is not in my level of expertise :thumbsup: i know there are members far more suited to answering these types of questions than I am!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Not sure that I agree that your feeding and watering regieme is a good idea or even safe for small dogs. Dogs drink because they are thirsty. And one meal a day is a little meager. And, a good diet will usually lead to "good poop"



not trying to offend anyone but yeah I agree with you about one meal a day is a little meager. I used to try to gave 1 of my girl a meal per day which then I realize that it was not good move as it looks like I'm controlling her food intake so now I'm back to my normal feeding time (2x a day). Besides, dry food is basically 'really' dry in which water should be provided 24 hours for them to drinks. I know because I've tried both kibbles and raw diet and surprising when I fed them with kibbles, they'll finish their water within a day or two!

anyway, this is just my own opinion 
Everyone has their own way to take care our furkids and I'm sure we might know what's the best for our furkids =D


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cutting back on water can lead to UTI's,they need water to flush out their systems. I know peeing is a pain but they have a tiny bladder a size of a raddish...
I feed mine in the morning and in the afternoon,smaller meals twice per day. Plus a smack or treat too.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Cutting back on water can lead to UTI's,they need water to flush out their systems. I know peeing is a pain but they have a tiny bladder a size of a raddish...
> I feed mine in the morning and in the afternoon,smaller meals twice per day. Plus a smack or treat too.


Wow...a radish, huh? My little Pearl spent so much time crated prior to our rescuing her that she's learned to hold it forever....I'm NOT KIDDING (12-14 hrs. at night!) It worries me. What that also does is make it very tough to housebreak her!:smilie_tischkante:


----------

